
Ask HN: How to retain users for a one-time use app? - faceshapeapp
Hello everyone,<p>I recently launched a side project I&#x27;ve been working on, while it gets between 500-1000 users per week who actually do use it, it struggles with retention which makes sense since there&#x27;s only one feature which gives a result back and you have no more use for the app. I get anywhere between 2-7% of users come back the next day and it quickly drops on days 2+.<p>I&#x27;m trying to figure out how to proceed building it. I&#x27;ve asked users for feedback on what they would like to see, but I didn&#x27;t get any strong response. So I was wondering if anyone has examples of these kinds of apps which were able to grow and retain users and what they did to achieve the growth ?<p>Thanks.
======
Blakestr
What does the app do? Your name would imply that it measures some aspect of
their face, I'm assuming for something either cosmetic or just diagnostic,
telling them what "face archetype" they have...

~~~
faceshapeapp
Yes, it tells them which face shape they have.

------
interactivecode
build services/features around your core feature like
[https://www.speedtest.net/](https://www.speedtest.net/)

you could also use the same technology skills here and move the same features
to another domain

~~~
faceshapeapp
That's actually a great example, thank you!

------
Nextgrid
Charge more for it so you can be profitable despite users only needing your
app once?

~~~
faceshapeapp
I'm not charging anything. I'd rather keep building it so that it's more
useful to related activities, but not sure how to go about it.

